
The Internet is Dying - etrevino
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/29/technology/internet-dying-repeal-net-neutrality.html
======
abdullahi1
Sadly, these kinds of attacks on the internet's neutrality shall continue
taking place unless we figure out a way to build a completely decentralized
version of the internet; as in edge nodes talking directly to each other
without any central authority/infrastructure. We could use Blockchain based
technologies to manage the whole network and charge + compensate nodes based
upon usage + resources contributed.

------
zerostar07
Any chance to vote for google + facebook+ youtube neutrality? Maybe that will
save the patient

